# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Popeye29] Retrait technicien en informatique

## popeye29

Bonjour  tous,
Je suis un retrait de 71 ans en recherche d'informations sur l'informatique et se tenir au got du jour. J'ai travaill comme technicien en informatique sur des systme "Univac" et langage octal. 
A+

----------


## Martin Lestas

Bonsoir, je te souhaite la bienvenue, en esprant que tu trouve se que tu recherche ! Je ne connaissais pas le langage Octal, il est utilis  quel fin ?  ::D:

----------


## parp1

Bonjour Popeye29... bienvenu!! Je serai presque prt  parier que tu es breton et que tu as un bateau !! Aprs pour les pinards je ne me prononce pas.... ;-)

Ouh alors la programmation OCTAL... bah c'est comme le dcimale sauf que c'est sur 8bits... Je dirais que c'est ddi  la programmation de chip ?? Non ? Bon tanpis.

Dis nous en plus! Un expriment comme toi  plein de choses a nous apprendre !

Encore bienvenu!!

A bientt...

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour et bienvenue Popeye29  ::):

----------


## popeye29

> Bonsoir, je te souhaite la bienvenue, en esprant que tu trouve se que tu recherche ! Je ne connaissais pas le langage Octal, il est utilis  quel fin ?


Bonjour,
Le langage octal est le langage machine (binaire - octal 2 puissance 2 )

----------


## Martin Lestas

Merci !  ::): 

Sa m'a l'air d'tre proche du binaire tout a, sa doit tre fastidieux  crire !

----------


## popeye29

> Merci ! 
> 
> Sa m'a l'air d'tre proche du binaire tout a, sa doit tre fastidieux  crire !


Effectivement la programmation tait fastidieuse, mais je m'en servais surtout pour le dpannage, car sur  les calculateurs Univac, on pouvait suivre le droulement d'une instruction au pas  pas.
c'tait des calculateurs trs pdagogiques mais d'une fiabilit trs relative.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Et comment tu pouvais directement entrer les donnes du programmes ? Directement en tapant des chiffres de 0  7 sur un clavier, ou en perant des trous sur du papier ?

J'avoue avoir toujours aim connatre l'histoire de l'informatique mais de trs peu m'y connatre quand a concerne la pr-histoire (< 1980).  ::D:

----------


## Martin Lestas

> Et comment tu pouvais directement entrer les donnes du programmes ? Directement en tapant des chiffres de 0  7 sur un clavier, ou en perant des trous sur du papier ?
> 
> J'avoue avoir toujours aim connatre l'histoire de l'informatique mais de trs peu m'y connatre quand a concerne la pr-histoire (< 1980).


Si tu peux nous montrer quelques lignes de codes histoire de voire sa serait sympa !  ::D:

----------


## popeye29

> Si tu peux nous montrer quelques lignes de codes histoire de voire sa serait sympa !


Les instruction taient sur 30 bit
les quinze premiers la fonction ou l'opration et les 15 derniers l'oprandes ou la mmoire adress
format de l'instruction: F (6 bits)  fonction de 01  76 J (sur 3 bits) registre d'index) K (registre mmoire sur 3 bits) et b (sur 3 bits indexation)
Ex: 10030 40000 entre dans la registre Q (registre adressable) du contenu entier de la mmoire 40000
Il y avait toute une planchette de programmation qui dtaille toutes les fonctions.
Cela servait surtout pour le dpannage
Mais pour dvelopp tout un programme, il y avait un assembleur et les programmes se trouvaient sur bandes magntiques (rapide) ou galement sur support papier perfor (lent) 
Pour info ce calculateur des annes 60 avait 32 K de mmoires de 30 bits, c'tait une armoires de 2 m de haut , 1 mtre de large et autant en profondeur. l'instruction la plus rapide m'tait 2 microsecondes pour s'effectuer.
Ca change la microinformatique

----------


## Auteur

Il y a en eu des Univac :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UNIVAC_products

Ce modle ce rapproche de ce qu'a dcrit Popeye :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNIVAC_1100/2200_series

----------


## popeye29

> Il y a en eu des Univac :
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UNIVAC_products
> 
> Ce modle ce rapproche de ce qu'a dcrit Popeye :
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNIVAC_1100/2200_series


La srie de calculateurs UNIVAC 1206 - 1212 - 1230
L'UNIVAC 1230 a servi pour la mission Apollon, il y avait 37 calculateurs connects entre eux
le 1206 n'avait pas l'extraction de racine carr cble, il fallait la faire par programmation
le 1212 identique au 1206 mais avec la racine carr cble.
le 1230 avait une extension de mmoires et d'unit de sortie , 64K mmoires de 30 bits, 2 grandes armoires.

----------

